# Need Software CanonPowershot A410



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

I just bought an A410 from Ebay. The camera is great but I cant seem to find the correct program to download the pics into the computer. I went to Canon and the software they have seems sort of difficult. Does anyone here have the program, or know where I can find it? Thanks in advance...the 'Cat


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

http://alpha03u.c-wss.com/inc/ApplServlet?SV=WWUCA900


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

RPM Photography said:


> http://alpha03u.c-wss.com/inc/ApplServlet?SV=WWUCA900


Link no workie, tanks...


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

Sorry.

http://alpha02u.c-wss.com/inc/ApplS...LA=1190559800032&SV=WWUCA900&menu=DR&TRF=MAIN


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks, RPM. Anyone else have any ideas?? :dunno:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

If you only want to download, try using Picasa and it should recognize your camera.


----------



## bmwhartgeM3 (Sep 24, 2007)

yea Picasa is great, i have a canon a640 and i didnt even download the software on to my computer cause it takes up so much space. the only thing the software is good for is the photo stitch for panoramic. Its also way easier to find and organize all your pics with Picasa.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks, all. The program I downloaded from Canon is kind of primitive and doesnt work very well. I'll try Picasa...


----------



## Rob530iA (Dec 6, 2003)

Have you tried to download it from the canon site. Do a search for ZoomBrowser EX.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Rob530iA said:


> Have you tried to download it from the canon site. Do a search for ZoomBrowser EX.


Yes, I did D/L a Canon program. It doesnt have many features. I'll look for Zoombrowser soon!


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Drat!! I downloaded Picassa today but there is a file missing. So I had to delete it. Rats.


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

Windows should have a program look for the scanner camera wizard on your computer.
if not you can get cheap pics at cvs and walgreens and wally mart.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Bmwcat said:


> I just bought an A410 from Ebay. The camera is great but I cant seem to find the correct program to download the pics into the computer. I went to Canon and the software they have seems sort of difficult. Does anyone here have the program, or know where I can find it? Thanks in advance...the 'Cat


You don't need software. Plug the camera to your computer USB port (Drive E). Click and open the drive. Drag the pictures in the folder with the images to your desktop. That works for all my cameras, Nikon D70s, Canon A550, and Olympus C4000. To clear the images from your camera, go to menu, delete images, etc.... Using any available software is not intuitive enough for me, including ZoomBrowser EX.


----------

